

Implementing HN's Popularity Algorithm in Django - johnthedebs
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1965341/implementing-a-popularity-algorithm-in-django

======
johnthedebs
I took a shot at answering this but I'm interested to see what other ideas are
suggested since I don't know how it actually works.

